# Swiss Mountains that are reachable by (public) transportation



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I decided to make a series about the Swiss mountains that are reachable by any public transportation, be it aerial passenger line, funiculars, cog railroad ect.
I won't include those only reachable by Ski lifts. It's for all the tourist that always like to have to view from a high place (like me).
As there are so many, I will start with the highest one, descending to the lower ones. So lets start.

Klein Matterhorn - 3820m (3883m Peak)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klein_Matterhorn

The Klein Matterhorn (small Matterhorn) is reachable by highest mountain lift in Europe. Reachable from Zermatt (Zermatt - Furi - Trockener Steg - Kl.Matterhorn) by cable cars. The cable car lift was built in 1978, mostly to make the summer sky resort better accessible. There is an observer deck and a glacier palace. A restaurant is currently under construction.





































^^ View to the north.









^^ Mont Blanc









The "big" Matterhorn, it's not that good looking from this side.

There are plans to build a 120 meters high hotel on it (to make it 4000m), but probably they will remain plans.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I've been to Kleine Scheidegg, though we found the trip to the Jungfraujoch too expensive (we were with 5 people).


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

It is expensive, I only did the Junfraujoch because it was a special arrangement! While we are at it:

Jungfraujoch - 3,454m (3571m Sphinx) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jungfraujoch

The highest "train station" in Europe. The Jungraujoch is reachable by cog railroad from either Lauterbrunnen or Grindelwald (one hase to change trains at Kleine Scheidegg).
The railway was completed in 1912, actually it was planned to continue to the Junfrau peak.

At the Junfrauhoch there are several Restaurants, a Museum, a Glacier Palace and the Sphinx observation deck. Also a scientific station is located at the Jungfraujoch. Sence 2001 the Junfrau-Aletsch region a part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site.

As the peak is not reached, there is no real 360° view. Still there is a magnificant view on the Aletsch-Glacier, the longest Glacier of the alps. Also you can see far into the Swiss Midlands, and the Jura mountain range.









^^ The Sphinx, observation platform.


























^^ Aletsch Glacier








Eiger, Mönch, Junfrau, from the Männlichen. The Jungfraujoch is between Mönch and Jungfrau.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been to the Jungfraujoch and Zermatt in Summer. They're fantastic no matter what part of the year it is.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Mittelallalin - 3456m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelallalin

The Mittelallalin is reached from Saas Fee by a 3-S Cable car and a underground funicular "Metro Alpin" build in 1984. The summer skiing of Saas Fee is next to it.
There is a revolving restaurant and a ice palace on the Mittelallalin.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Great thread :cheers: 

http://www.myswitzerland.com/en/hbFinder/hFinder.cfm

http://www.wandersite.ch/

these two are good websites to look for information when doing hiking, but they also show how to get to places  (the second is almost entirely in german, though)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Mont Fort - 3,328m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Fort

The Mont Fort is part of the 4 Valees ski area. It is reachable fom Verbier by Cable Car.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Corvatsch - 3303m (3'451m Peak, only reachable by climbing)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corvatsch

The Corvatch is reached from Surlej near St.Moritz by two calble-cars. It is part of the Ski area Corvatsch-Furtschellas.


















^^ View from Corvatch to Piz Bernina, highest mountain of the eastern Alps.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Corvatsch is stunning, I've been there too  Those lakes so far down, while you know they still are at 1800 meters altitude.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I went to Jungfraujoch & Les Diablerets back in 2004- two gr8 places . Also took that Golden Mountain train from Montreux to Zweisimmen. Kewl~~


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Hohsaas - 3'145m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohsaas

Reachable by two cable cars from Saas Grund. Views to the Mischabelkette and the Monte-Rosa-Massive.





















[edit: I forgot one, will add it here]
Hockenhorngrat - 3'111m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lötschental

The Hockenhorngrat is reachable from Wiler in the Lötschtal via Lauchernalp by a calble car two chair lifts and another cable car. The latest cable car was build only recently in 2003.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Rothorn (Zermatt) - 3103m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rothorn / http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunnegga_Paradise_ski_area
Back to Zermatt, the Rothorn is reachable via Sunnegga - Blauherd by a underground funicular and two calble cars. From Sunnegga to the Rothorn you get the best views on the Matterhorn in the whole Zermatt ski area. Also you see the Monte Rosa, the Weisshorn, Dent Blanche.









^^ Matterhorn from Rothorn









^^ The Rothorn seen from Zermatt









^^ Findelgletscher seen from the Rothorn









^^ Matterhorn from Sunnegga (I took this one myself)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Gornergrat - 3,089m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gornergrat

The Gornergrat is reachable from Zermatt by the Gornergratbahn (rack railway) which was opened in 1898. On it's way up the train also reaches Riffelalp and Riffelberg. 
Theres a hotel, restaurants and a infra red telescope on the Gornergrat.









^^ Gornergrad









^^ Matterhorn, Gornergradbahn

















^^ 2x Panorama, left Monte Rosa, right Klein Matterhorn.









The Matterhorn from Gornergrad.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Double track railway on top of some rock. Welcome to Switzerland! 

Can't wait to see this continued. Thank you very much, earthJoker!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I try to keep it up, post a new one every few days. BTW if I miss some mountain anyone knows, please just mention it and I will edit it in to the right position.

Piz Nair - 3057m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piz_Nair

Piz Nair is located on the opposite side of the valley from the Corvatsch. Reachable from St.Moritz by a funicular and a cable car. It's the highest point of the Corviglia Ski Resort.









^^ Piz Nair









^^ Corvatsch from Piz Nair


















^^ View to the north from Piz Nair


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

love it!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

So now it's time for the last one over 3000m. 
I left out some minor peaks (Mt Gelé, Hohtälli) which are close to the mentioned ones, and not that important for tourism.


Titlis - 3'020(3238m peak, only reachable by climbing)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titlis

Mt Titlis is reachable from Engelberg by three cable cars. The last section is the first rotating aerial cableway. 
There is a restaurant and a glacier palace on the Titlis, it is the highest point in the Engelberg/Titlis ski area. It is very popular because of its location, quickly reachable from Lucerne or Zürich by train and car. 









^^ rotating aerial cableway









^^ Station on the Titlis









^^ Panorama to east - south









^^To the west.









To the north, Engelberg, Trübsee (Lake)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I added Wikipedia links to all Mountains. Thanks for all the feedback, the lower mountains are not as high, but still spectacular! I probably will miss peaks further down, there are so many.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Diavolezza - 2'978
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diavolezza

Diavolezza is reachable from Pontresina by the Bernina Express and a cable car.
It has a small ski resort, a restaurant and a good view to the Bernina massive.

















^^ Piz Bernina









^^ Berninapass


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great thread!

I have been to Brienzerrothorn last Sun, great view to the Bernese Alps! http://www.brienz-rothorn-bahn.ch/

I think there are a handful of mountains I haven't been up by cablecar yet... time to start again


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Seems I forgot to continue this one. But I am back with a real classic:

Pilatus - 2,120 m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilatus_(mountain)

The Pilatus can be reached from Alpnachstad by the steepest cogwheel railway of the world or by two cable cars from Krienz. The round trip from Lucerne with boat, train, cable car and bus is very popular among tourists.









^^ Lake Lucerne - Pilatus









^^ Top









^^ Lake Lucerne (Vierwaldstättersee)









^^ Lucerne, Cable Car

Some pix of the train up:



































How many trains are on the track?


Stockhorn - 2,190 m
The Stockhorn in the Bernese alps can be reached by cablecar from Erlenbach im Simmental.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice thread. The Swiss Alps are very beautiful, would love to see them in person one day.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

St. Gotthard Pass - 2108 m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Gotthard_Pass

This is the second and last pass in my list. The Gotthard pass is one of the most important passes of the alps as it leads directly from north to south without the need to go over two passes. It's also famous for the old road.









^^ pass top









old road



























^^ New road

Edit: I forgot to say that the pass is only reachable by car.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Rochers de Naye - 2045m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rochers_de_Naye

This mountain is above Montreux, reachable from there by cog-railway.


























Lake Geneva, Montreux


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Indeed, massively impressive especially the Gotthard pass, Mürren and the Pilatus train.


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Moléson - 2,002
The Moleson is reached by cablecar and is near Gruyere in the west of Switzerland.





























Fronalpstock - 1,922
The Fronalpstock is reachable by cablecar or chairlifts from Stoos/Morschach. It offers incredible view on the lake Lucerne.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Stanserhorn - 1898 m
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanserhorn

Reacheble from Stans by three cable cars. Also located above the Lake of Lucerne


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice tour! some stunning views


----------

